# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [SylviaGraf] Presentation et demande

## SylviaGraf

Bonjour

Je viens me presenter j aime la photo faire des sites le graphisme mais aussi la nature , la marche .

Je me suis inscrite ici pour avoir de l aide pour mettre en ligne une page mappy sur un site internet j ai beau me debrouiller assez bien en html en flash avec des scripts aussi l je bloque je en comprends rien .J ai bien mis tout ce qu il fallait je crois ou il fallait ma page reste desesperement vide .

Merci.

----------


## Anomaly

Bienvenue  toi parmis nous.  :;): 

Pour ta question, ce forum n'est pas l'endroit o la poser. Il te faut chercher le bon forum adapt  ta question (ici, il me semble que c'est http://www.developpez.net/forums/f13...meworks/mappy/ ) et il faudra que tu sois plus prcise dans ta question, notamment fournir le code de la page que tu as essay de construire afin que les personnes comptentes puissent t'aider  le corriger.

----------

